# Planer board line



## jkonyesni1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

What size line do you use for a large Amish outfitter board?


Just looking for Walter


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

we use 500 braid from Erie Outfitters on the POLY Amish Outfitter Boards. Not sure if you are running the wood or poly. But if you need line for a set of wood boards shoot me a pm, we have two reels full of line that has never been used. Its the green 135 pound test from Big Jon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

weedeater line will also work and it has some give to it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FYI. You need aluminum spools for weed eater it expands and will blow up platic spools. I use 500 lb from amish outfitters.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

500 braid from AO with azak AO boards and snubbers. Hard to beat.


----------

